# How to install all Multimedia codecs offline in ubuntu 7.10



## CadCrazy (Oct 29, 2007)

I am soory if i asked it again. I need offline method to install multimedia codecs to play audio/videos in ubuntu 7.10. Plz help


----------



## faraaz (Oct 29, 2007)

Apt-on-CD is your best bet...but you are MUCH better off installing a distro like Linux Mint instead of all the hassle it willl take you to find all the .deb packages and install one by one, making sure you havve all the dependencies and what not...


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 29, 2007)

where to get this apt-on-cd
And how to use it


----------



## faraaz (Oct 29, 2007)

aptoncd.sourceforge.net is the URL...its a small .deb file which you can install on an Ubuntu machine, download the .deb files and then burn them to a CD. Transfer to your offline machine, ,set up the CD as an offline repository and you just install everything off that CD!

To do this, your friend's computer also will have to run Ubuntu otherwise this will not work. Alternatively, I suggest downloading the .deb for VLC...

Should be available here: *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/v/vlc/

Please note: You WILL need to install the dependencies for VLC. I have absolutely no idea what these are and if you try installing the .deb for VLC, it will tell you such and such library is missing...then you write that name down, search the repositories of Ubuntu for it and then download those...one by one...its a f'king pain, but you want to do it.

And painful as this method may sound, VLC can play all media files by itself without  you having to find and install GStreamer plugins on your Ubuntu so this is the easier solution, believe it or not. The catch? YOu have to use VLC ONLY to play your media files, including your MP3s.

Damn man...just take your PC's CPU to where there's an internet connection, hook it up and install. Its what I did on my desktop which was an offline machine. You don't have internet in your house at all?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 29, 2007)

You can also download from Debian Multimedia from somewhere and install:
*www.debian-multimedia.org/dists/stable/main/binary-i386/


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 29, 2007)

Even I suggest something like Linux Mint or Ubuntu Studio or even Ubuntu Ultimate.

Whatever, i'm attaching apt-on-cd .deb file for you. Download and install it:*rapidshare.com/files/65905728/aptoncd_0.1.97-0ubuntu1_all.deb.html


----------



## praka123 (Oct 29, 2007)

isnt aptoncd.deb available in ubuntu repo?


----------



## avikchaks (Oct 29, 2007)

^ he's asking for offline


----------



## kalpik (Oct 29, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> isnt aptoncd.deb available in ubuntu repo?


Yes it is! 

*packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/downlo...01e1f715ff3e9078e21915e8ae&arch=all&type=main


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 29, 2007)

Thank you guys . I am basically emphasizing offline method becoz m going to install ubuntu on my friends pc and they do nt have net connection.

Now installed AptOnCd. Tell me best way to install these codecs on my pc (offline/online) so that i can easily install them later on my friend's pc

I downloaded & installed "gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg-full" from debion multimedia Pack. Video is working but theres no audio. Also MP3 files can't be played. What addition pack i have to download to get MP3 work


----------



## faraaz (Oct 29, 2007)

MP3 libs?? Its called sommething like that...you know, you would be better off searching through the ubuntu forums, because they have already covered all this material. That, plus I don't like spoon feeding people information. If you want this stuff, just search for it yourself mate...


----------



## subratabera (Oct 29, 2007)

You can also follow these steps...

1) Open Synaptic Package Manager
2) Mark VLC packages (or the software you want to install)
3) File --> Generate package download script  --OR--
. ) Click Apply and let the packages to download
4) Copy the packages from "/var/cache/apt/archives" to your backup CD
5) Paste these packages to the destination machine (/var/cache/apt/archives)
6) Install with Synaptic OFFLINE...
7) ENJOY


----------

